# Help me find the perfect dog for my family



## grocco (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all, first time posting here. A little background, I'm married with 2 girls, age 9 and 7, and we recently had to put our beloved dog, Lucy, to sleep after 12 1/2 years. I hadn't intended on getting another dog so soon, but my wife has gotten the bug, so we're in the research phase at the moment. 

To be honest, I think I'm looking for a dog that doesn't exist. I want something small to medium, but not tiny, meaning that, as a typical man, I want a dog that I won't be embarrased to walk down the street  . I don't want a long haired dog, but I want one that won't shed much. I also want one that isn't super hyper, but will still play fetch, go for walks, etc.

There were a few dogs I was interested in, mostly due to their looks, one was the Basenji. My wife isn't interested in them though because of the "no barking" thing, she wants a dog that will make her feel safe and bark if anyone comes around the house. The next one I looked at was the Rat Terrier, but I've been told that they are very hyper and energetic and do shed quite a bit. The last one we were looking at was a Beagle, which from what I've been reading, may be what we're looking for. We are nowhere near decided, however, and we're going to the Golden Gate kennel show in San Francisco at the end of the month just to see if maybe we can find what we're looking for since there will be so many breeds in one place.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

*Entlebucher Sennenhund*

Not a good choice for couch potatoes, people lacking dog sense, or those with an inability to assert themselves, but a real D_O_G. It's a general working/guard/herding breed, sort of like a pocket Rottweiler. Generally smart as all gettout and active without being manic. Headstrong as they are smart, but highly trainable. They definitely need a job or three, and early socialization is a must. Puppyhood should involve the usual hair-pulling frustration and cursing under one's breath. Once you manage to ride that out, you'd have a great watchdog and companion that is always ready for some fun. A poor choice for busy families that leave a dog alone for long periods. Though they are not typically "clingy", you don't want to leave the puppy to devise his own amusements.

It's a breed I've always wanted. Every one I've met reinforces my opinion. Non-shedding dogs are like Sasquatch; much discussed, but seldom seen.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

What about a standard schnazuer? I always thinkt hey look like litle old men with their eyes brows and beards.

Non shedding (well very minimal shedding)
medium size at around 30-45lbs.
good alert dog. (as in will bark)
energenic.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Whippet? short, low shedding coat. They will bark. Right size. Moderate energy level (not sure about playing fetch though).

There is no such breed of dog as a 'sasquatch'


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> The last one we were looking at was a Beagle, which from what I've been reading, may be what we're looking for.


Let me know when you find that low-shedding beagle. They DO shed and in three colors.

Like most hunting breeds they are also fairly high energy and will make you pay if they become bored or under-stimulated.

I love beagles, but it doesn't sound like the dog you're looking for.



> There is no such breed of dog as a 'sasquatch'


I believe that was Marsh Muppet's point.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

lovemygreys said:


> There is no such breed of dog as a 'sasquatch'


They are nothing more than a rough-coated Wookie.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would look at a standard or miniature poodle. Miniatures go 15 inches at the shoulder max. Yes, they do need to be clipped and they do have energy but the Standard Poodles my Mom had (sequentially) were the best family dogs you could ever want. VERY smart, and just loved to play. Besides, I was 9 or so years old and the monthly dog bath and clipping fell to me. 

Yes they bark. Shedding is minimal. Clip them short (an inch or so long) all over leaving a little xtra fur on the top of the head and the end of the tail. Clip the face and feet and ears real short and you are done. Got to bath them b4 clipping tho! Our poodles were grey. 

These dogs can learn anything. They are joyous animals. Always up for a game with the kids. Wonderful family dogs. Asmy Mom would often comment.. I have 3 urchins and one well behaved child (that was the dog...).


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Good suggestion, Elana! A standard poodle would work very well in this situation and they are not "girly" looking, either  They were bred to be water dogs and are one of the brightest dogs out there.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Basenjis do make noise...its just not a typical barking sound...the one I met sort of...well....yodeled....


that said I second the Schnauzer...


----------



## unclearthur (Dec 8, 2008)

You're going to walk down the street with a poodle? Maybe named tinkerbell with a pink ribbon in his hair and a little checkered sweater on?

Try a Labrador retriever, man's best friend.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Beagle sounds perfect for you in everything except shedding. Hear it coming from a beagle owner they shed! Not insane amounts but they do shed. I have a beagle that is still a puppy at 8 months. She's fine without a walk a day like if we miss our usual short walk, but with no excercise at all she gets really hyper. Beagles need a lot of training, and tons of practice with their recalls. Keep us updated in whatever you choose. Have you thought about just going to your local shelter? There's all kinds of variety there


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I think you should come adopt one of these kiddos - 










Nice slick coat that's pretty low shedding, mom and dad are both fairly laid back but do bark. Need homes, and will be about 30 pounds - so big-beagle sized.


----------



## grocco (Jan 13, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Beagle sounds perfect for you in everything except shedding. Hear it coming from a beagle owner they shed! Not insane amounts but they do shed. I have a beagle that is still a puppy at 8 months. She's fine without a walk a day like if we miss our usual short walk, but with no excercise at all she gets really hyper. Beagles need a lot of training, and tons of practice with their recalls. Keep us updated in whatever you choose. Have you thought about just going to your local shelter? There's all kinds of variety there


Yeah, I forgot to mention that I was aware of the beagles shedding. Don't get me wrong, I know that any dog is going to shed, but my last dog shed a TON of hair, ALL the time, and so she wasn't allowed in the house regularly. Funny thing was I don't remember her shedding so much when she was younger (she was a mutt, btw, short hair, part pit-bull, I think, and maybe part collie, at least according to the guy I got her from). Regarding beagles, it's just that from what I read they seemed to be a LITTLE more laid back than some of the others I was looking at.

Also, to Marsh that dog (Entlebucher) also looks like something I'd be interested in. I've never heard of it before, but I'm definitely going to look into it some more, if I'm really lucky there may even be some owners or breeders I can talk to at the show we're going to.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Honestly, I don't think a Beagle is out of the question for you. They do shed. A lot. Not "Lab" a lot, but still a LOT. I also think you might be underestimating their activity level. My dogs run up to 4 miles, daily, and they're 9 and 11 years old. They need a minimum of 2 miles a day (or one mile, running) to really settle at home, and not be barking or looking for things to chew up and eat. 

Having said that, they're a good size for you, very robust, generally great with kids and love to bark. If you can make accommodations for their drawbacks, then I would look into Beagles a little more.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you considered a Pug? They're really great small companions, but still look sort of "tuff" XD

I think they don't shed a lot, but I'd still look it up to make sure =/


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Have you considered a Pug? They're really great small companions, but still look sort of "tuff" XD
> 
> I think they don't shed a lot, but I'd still look it up to make sure =/


Pugs shed TONS! 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, lol. I don't even buy black clothing anymore, it's a waste of time, since I have to spend way too much time lint brushing it to make it even halfway wearable. Pugs are great dogs, but they are not in any way low shedding, and they really aren't low energy at all either. Kuma can go for hours, and has no problem keeping up with Labs, Goldens and other high energy breeds. Pugs also don't handle cold well at all, so depending on where the OP lives, he'd have to be okay walking a dog that wears clothing, lol.

For example, this is what it takes to walk Kuma here in winter.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I would be seriously concerned about any male whose manhood would be threatened by walking a standard poodle down the street.

They are terrific dogs and very smart. Perhaps too smart for some.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

How about a corgi? They're medium-small, tough, smart dogs. I think they do shed, but they're short haired.

Maybe one of the smaller terrier breeds. 

If there is a breed that you like that is to the larger side, look at the females. In a lot of breeds the females are smaller than the males.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

unclearthur said:


> You're going to walk down the street with a poodle? Maybe named tinkerbell with a pink ribbon in his hair and a little checkered sweater on?
> 
> Try a Labrador retriever, man's best friend.


Are YOU that insecure that you wouldnt walk a poodle, a poodle was/is a water retriver as well as the lab is.


----------



## unclearthur (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually it was just a joke, I don't have anything against poodles.

On the other hand, if you surveyed a thousand men, asked them what qualities they would want in a dog, entered it all into a computer and made a composite, you would have .......a Labrador Retriever.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

unclearthur said:


> Actually it was just a joke, I don't have anything against poodles.
> 
> On the other hand, if you surveyed a thousand men, asked them what qualities they would want in a dog, entered it all into a computer and made a composite, you would have .......a Labrador Retriever.


Not every one wants a lab. I dont, and 99.9% sure I never will, (my boyfriend never wants one), and I know tons of people who dont either. not every one wants a lab.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Corgis shed a massive amount, though- they've got a thick, plush doublecoat. Think GSD or rough-factored smooth collie. They've also got limited tolerence for kids- most LIKE them, but consider them small humans to be trained as corgi minions, which may or may not be good, depending on the natural compliance of the child and/or the willingness of the famliy to REALLY teach bite inhibition to the corgi.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

unclearthur said:


> Actually it was just a joke, I don't have anything against poodles.
> 
> On the other hand, if you surveyed a thousand men, asked them what qualities they would want in a dog, entered it all into a computer and made a composite, you would have .......a Labrador Retriever.


That says a lot more about men than it does about poodles or labs.

Most people who have never owned a lab have no idea what they're getting into.

I think there's a fair chance my next dog will be a standard poodle but it's really hard to say. since most of my previous (and present) dogs have been accidents of fate.

Unfortunately, I think a lot of men would feel sheepish walking a poodle, and that's a sad commentary on what we think defines our masculinity.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

unclearthur said:


> Actually it was just a joke, I don't have anything against poodles.
> 
> On the other hand, if you surveyed a thousand men, asked them what qualities they would want in a dog, entered it all into a computer and made a composite, you would have .......a Labrador Retriever.


Um, the last time I checked, the OP was looking for a dog that was small to medium sized, low-shedding and with a moderate energy level. How does the Lab have any of those qualities?


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd not get a lab, my friend has a lab mix and I don't like it at all. It is hyperactive, very high energy, and is a mess.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

A Kerry Blue Terrier or Soft-coated Wheaten Terrier might also work. Another possibility would be a Tibetan Terrier. They do have kind of long coats but it's not excessive.

And of coursethere are always mixes at the local shelter to check out. The OP just might find his next dog there.

And once he finds the pup/dog, it's up to the new family/pack to turn it into the perfect dog for them.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

What about this breed?

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/glenimaalterrier.htm


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

agility collie mom said:


> What about this breed?
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/glenimaalterrier.htm


I'm a big fan of all the terrier breeds of Ireland (Wheaten Terrier, Kerry Blue Terrier, Irish Terrier and Glen of Imaal Terrier). All non-toy terrier breeds actually. All the Irishers are too big to be earthdogs, so they are bred to be more like general purpose working dogs. But with terrier attitude. Terrier attitude can be a bit much for some people to take. I'm down with it, though.

Grocco, if you live in the 'Frisco Bay area, you have a couple of NEMDA approved breeders within a reasonable distance from you.

http://www.nemda.org/breeders/breeders.htm


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i have a lab, does that mean i'm manly?


----------



## FawkesMom (Jan 14, 2009)

When we adopted our dog Fawkes about 5 months ago we were looking for a similar dog to what you are looking for. I like big dogs but my significant other likes small dogs because that's what he grew up with. (I know, strange gender reversal there) We wanted a friendly dog who would be playful outside but more chill inside and preferably one that didn't shed too much. We researched breeds a bit, but not too much because we didn't much care if we got a purebreed. I would suggest keeping an eyeout online for shelters who post pics of dogs in your area. Petfinder is always a good place to go. We saw a picture of this great dog who seemed to be the perfect mix of big and small. Fawkes is a Corgi/Chow mix so he has a big dog head and a big dog body, but short tiny little legs. As soon as I saw his coat I knew he would be a shedder, but we decided we liked him too much and that we could live with it. Maybe you are like me and its just the matter of finding the right mutt mix to bring home with you. Please look at adopting instead of buying


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Corteo said:


> I'd not get a lab, my friend has a lab mix and I don't like it at all. It is hyperactive, very high energy, and is a mess.


What? A refugee from the generalization thread?


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/labrador.htm

This link backs up all of my statments
(look under temperment for reference to my hyperactive stament and under exercise for my energy stament)


----------



## unclearthur (Dec 8, 2008)

> The Standard Poodle ...... may be groomed into the "Continental clip," with the rear half of the body shaved, bracelets left around the ankles, and pom-poms left on the tail and hips. The Standard Poodle has a delightful springy gait.


Isn't that just lovely ! I've always wanted a dog with pom-poms !


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

This former Marine has zero problems with Poodles. I'd own one just to watch it move. There is a pair of SPs thatrun on the beach by me. It's hard to take your eyes off them. They seem not to be subject to the same gravity as other dogs.

http://www.geocities.com/huntingpoodles/Hunting.html


----------



## Albrecht (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah, yes, and that gait is so springy and delightful!

What always bothers me about men with aversions to walking "fru-fru" dogs is that it reflects a regard for dogs as object accessories (and, to be sure, neither gender is alone guilty of this; there are plenty of little Yorkshire Terriers carried around like designer handbags).

If, on the other hand, we regard dogs as fellow living beings (as I believe we should), everything changes. What manly man minds walking around with a _woman_ with pom-poms, springy gait, etc.?

Of course, solid self-confidence will dispel any worries about appearances, no matter who you are or what dog you have. Failing that, someone ought to design a poodle t-shirt in which the word "poodle" is screen-printed in big, metallic block letters. With little rivet marks in the corners of the letters. It's all about framing.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, we all have our limits and I draw the line at walking a dog wearing costumes and ribbons and suchlike. If I had a 4 year old daughter I'm sure I'd find a way to suck it up. If I had a daughter, she'd probably want to supervise our walks since my dogs seem to always come back looking like this:


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

unclearthur said:


> Isn't that just lovely ! I've always wanted a dog with pom-poms !


Or you could just get it all clipped one length, there is MANY poodle clips out there. The actual "fru fru" show clip every one thinks of when they think of poodles, is a actua working clip, clipped that way for a reason ( "poofs" of hair left behind help keep the vital organs warm when the dog is in the water retriving a kill.


Marsh Muppet said:


> Well, we all have our limits and I draw the line at walking a dog wearing costumes and ribbons and suchlike. If I had a 4 year old daughter I'm sure I'd find a way to suck it up. If I had a daughter, she'd probably want to supervise our walks since my dogs seem to always come back looking like this:


LoL Thats how my dog normally looks every day.



Corteo said:


> I'd not get a lab, my friend has a lab mix and I don't like it at all. It is hyperactive, very high energy, and is a mess.


So becuase of that labs are a mess. Im not a lab person at all. but they are a good breed. like any breed they need training, excersise (mental and physical) and a good owner to do those with it. a bad owner with any breed will have a "mess" of a dog


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

jbray01 said:


> i have a lab, does that mean i'm manly?


No, it means you're crazy xD!!!


----------



## unclearthur (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice pics marsh muppet.

Q. BTW, what happens to a poodle if you don't clip him at all? Is the poodle in your hunting pic clipped?

I have nothing against poodles per se but I do have an aversion to dogs with fancy haircuts (e.g. pom poms), and ribbons etc etc - maybe irrational but I just feel like they are being treated as accessories to show off rather than as dogs. I have trouble imagining their owners spending $200 on a haircut then letting them out to run around in the mud and have fun.

The dog in marsh muppets last picture looks beautiful and happy to me. The pictures of some dogs you see coming from shows or down the street with a lady in a gucci dress look ......just wrong !


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

The pics MM posted are of poodles clipped to one length and they are amazing dogs, aren't they? Wonderful hunting dogs. And if you're clipping all one length, I imagine you can learn to do it yourself eventually which will save the costs of a groomer (if that is an issue). 

Thanks for posting those pics, MM - I was looking for them, too


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

unclearthur said:


> Nice pics marsh muppet.
> 
> Q. BTW, what happens to a poodle if you don't clip him at all? Is the poodle in your hunting pic clipped?
> 
> ...



What hunting pic are you talking about. the picture MM posted is not a poodle.

what happens if you dont clip a poodle? the hair grows, and grows, and grows. becoming pretty unmanagable. At my grooming shop it costs around 60 bucks for a standard poodle to be clipped every 6-8 weeks. not 200 bucks (that would be crazy lol) the coat brushs dirt out pretty easily as well. I know lots of standard poodles at the dog park i go to, majrity have the quick clip (thats the same length all over the body) while there is 2 or 3 who do get the "show" clip.

Its my understanding even the ribbons and bows actually also served a purpose (From what I heard. I cant find anything on it.) was they used them to determine whos dog was whose while the dogs were out in the water (red bow is fred, bluw bow is bills, green bow is franks, ect)


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Tankstar said:


> The actual "fru fru" show clip every one thinks of when they think of poodles, is a actua working clip, clipped that way for a reason ( "poofs" of hair left behind help keep the vital organs warm when the dog is in the water retriving a kill.


This is one myth that must die. It's been repeated for such a long time that people accept it without question. The Poodle show cut is impractical, in every particular, for a field dog. Think about it...if you were going out to spend a day in the harsh elements, would you choose an outfit that left your arms, legs, and midriff bare? A more likely explanation is that inbred European royalty, with too much free time on their hands, developed a fancy for canine topiary.



Tankstar said:


> What hunting pic are you talking about. the picture MM posted is not a poodle.


I posted a link to a breeder of hunting Poodles. I know nothing about the breeder, but he has good pics of working Poodles on his website.

http://www.geocities.com/huntingpoodles/Hunting.html



Tankstar said:


> Its my understanding even the ribbons and bows actually also served a purpose (From what I heard. I cant find anything on it.) was they used them to determine whos dog was whose while the dogs were out in the water (red bow is fred, bluw bow is bills, green bow is franks, ect)


You can go out to a popular duck marsh on opening day and there will be black Labs as far as the eye can see. None will be wearing bows and nobody gets confused. This, I believe, is another example of show dog exhibitor bunkum. Pudelvolk are not the only guilty parties in this. There are a number of explanations of different breeds' physical features that are equally guffaw-worthy.

My 2¢.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> So becuase of that labs are a mess. Im not a lab person at all. but they are a good breed. like any breed they need training, excersise (mental and physical) and a good owner to do those with it. a bad owner with any breed will have a "mess" of a dog


I'm saying that with all I've read and seen about labs (I've seen more then just the friend I mentioned), they do not fit the op's situation.



Corteo said:


> I'd not get a lab, my friend has a lab mix and I don't like it at all. It is hyperactive, very high energy, and is a mess.


As to my quote, I said *I'd* not get a lab, *my* friend has a lab mix, *I* don't like it at all. Enough bashing my statment please. I am talking about my friends dog.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, it WAS a very bashable statement.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

How? I was talking about my multiple experiences with the breed.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> canine topiary.


This is one of the best expressions for that haircut ever.


----------



## Albrecht (Jan 2, 2009)

Corteo -

While our experiences inevitably inform our world outlook, they simply aren't the best way to get information about the world around us. It sounds like the availability heuristic may be at work here.

By the way, try not to be so defensive. When you post an opinion about a breed in a thread requesting suggestions about good breeds, it's going to be understood that your comment is meant as a suggestion rather than as a disconnected idea pertaining only to yourself. That's why you got the response you got--maybe bashing isn't the best word.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

Albrecht said:


> Corteo -
> 
> While our experiences inevitably inform our world outlook, they simply aren't the best way to get information about the world around us. It sounds like the availability heuristic may be at work here.


Then what is the best way to get information or form an opinion? Not in a book, because when an author takes her opinion from her experience and puts it in her book it, by your logic, makes it wrong. So, if you take it another step farther, when someone reads that book they form their opinions not from that book, but from the authors flawed opinions from her experience. So by that means, the reader’s opinion is now flawed. Please understand that I'm not trying to be argumentative, just tying to understand exactly what you are saying.



Albrecht said:


> By the way, try not to be so defensive. When you post an opinion about a breed in a thread requesting suggestions about good breeds, it's going to be understood that your comment is meant as a suggestion rather than as a disconnected idea pertaining only to yourself. That's why you got the response you got--maybe bashing isn't the best word.


I understand. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Albrecht (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry for getting so far off topic, everyone. My last post on the matter, since this is sort of a hijack:

Corteo -

It isn't so much a matter of the medium from which the info is obtained (e.g. books, witnessed situations) as it is the _process_ by which it is arrived at in the first place. (Somewhere a grammar book is crying now. Sorry.  ) As processes go, the scientific method is ideal. Books and other printed materials (heck, even forum posts) have the advantage of allowing the author to show his or her work (as well as being long enough to make a full case), but as you point out, the medium does not good information make! Many bad books are out there, and we can judge them by the _process _by which they lay out their infomation.

My point is only this: that you allow this situation--everyone seeming to jump on you about your labs comment--to suggest the possibility of a different truth about labs than the one you understood previously. You might even be closer to the truth than the others, but more probably you've all seen glimpses of a larger truth--a truth in which breed tendencies and training factor into whether a labrador retriever would be the OP's family's "perfect dog." Sort of like the blind men and the elephant, but way, way less extreme.  So, again, it's nothing to get too upset about.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Marsh Muppet said:


> This is one myth that must die. It's been repeated for such a long time that people accept it without question. The Poodle show cut is impractical, in every particular, for a field dog. Think about it...if you were going out to spend a day in the harsh elements, would you choose an outfit that left your arms, legs, and midriff bare? A more likely explanation is that inbred European royalty, with too much free time on their hands, developed a fancy for canine topiary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said I only heard about the bow thing, no idea if its true. as for the coat, I dont belive it to be a myth, I have read it many different places. but to each their own. 





Corteo said:


> How? I was talking about my multiple experiences with the breed.


How is talking about ONE (1) dog who is a MIXED dog (part lab, part what else) talking about multiple experiences with int he breed, espeacially if this is a mixed breed, then you are not getting the full effects of a full bred (well traianed and excersised ) lab


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Even though I was the first to jump on Corteo for the lab statement, I vote we let up a bit here.

I just thought it was hilarious because I had just visited the generalizations thread.

I'm a lab fan, but they're not for everyone and I don't care for every lab I've met.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Tankstar said:


> ...as for the coat, I dont belive it to be a myth, I have read it many different places. but to each their own.


I know this explanation has been kicking around a lot longer than I've been around. I've even seen the ancient woodcuts of such dogs accompanying knickerbockered gents who are carrying matchlock fowling pieces. Maybe there was some tradition for this, I dunno. Spend a day on the duck marsh with this boy, and tell me how much you're loving his haircut. 'Zall I'm sayin'.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

> How is talking about ONE (1) dog who is a MIXED dog (part lab, part what else) talking about multiple experiences with int he breed, espeacially if this is a mixed breed, then you are not getting the full effects of a full bred (well traianed and excersised ) lab


Just recently, I have been around two purebreed labs...my "generlization" still remains the same. They are pretty dogs, just be ready for high energy.


----------



## baird (Jan 9, 2009)

Check out the Rhodesian Ridgeback, females are about 65-75 pounds, great watchdogs, smart, very short hair, minimal shedding, adapts to your lifestyle (although appreciates any excercise. got to www.puppyfind.com look em up!


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like you need a labradoodle!! I have one and love her to death. PM me for more info. This thread will probably get ugly now at the mention of a mixed "breed".


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

baird said:


> Check out the Rhodesian Ridgeback, females are about 65-75 pounds, great watchdogs, smart, very short hair, minimal shedding, adapts to your lifestyle (although appreciates any excercise. got to www.puppyfind.com look em up!


Forgive me, but do you OWN one?

I love 'em to death, but they are Plott hounds on steroids.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

baird said:


> Check out the Rhodesian Ridgeback, females are about 65-75 pounds, great watchdogs, smart, very short hair, minimal shedding, adapts to your lifestyle (although appreciates any excercise. got to www.puppyfind.com look em up!


"Appreciates any exercise"? More like requires it in order to avoid becoming completely neurotic.


----------



## baird (Jan 9, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> "Appreciates any exercise"? More like requires it in order to avoid becoming completely neurotic.


Thats interesting... I own a Rhodesian Ridgeback and with what I know of her is that is the way she is. Have either of you owned one?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

baird said:


> Thats interesting... I own a Rhodesian Ridgeback and with what I know of her is that is the way she is. Have either of you owned one?


I dont own a ridgeback. But I know 3 or 4 of them fromt he dog park. but they do require a good amount of excersise. all of their owners have told me if they dont get them out for atleast 45mins of offleash play then they are just "annoying" at home, as in in your face, want to play, running around ect.

Then again i think most breeds need alot more excersise (mental and physical) then mmost owners even give them.

offcourse there is always dogs int he breed, take yours for example. Who are not go go go, and more relaxed then others.
aslongas I give my dog atleast a good solid hour of offleash play a day at the dog park, he is managable at home. normally he gets atleast 2 hours of offleash play a day. to keep him happy, and fit.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

Xeph said:


> No, it means you're crazy xD!!!




hahah and i certainly am..


----------

